# All they were missing was the orange



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If people wore orange, it would have looked like opening day on the Rifle hunt. Seriously I couldnt believe all the people out there. I got to watch the circus from a ridge with a spotting scope. People running chasing birds, jump shooting them like pheasants, racing to get ahead of someone else who was moving into position, absolutely crazy :shock: 

I had a few birds within 15ft but couldnt tell hens from toms in the thick sage so no shot. Not a sound out of anything so calls were worthless. I guess the past month of hunting them has really made them nervous. I doubt I will go back up where I went this morning, those birds are going to be incredibly wary after todays spectacle.

I did learn though a few purr calls will bring in the Ruffed Grouse. I had 3 of them come up within 30ft and drum in front of me, wish I had had camcorder with me, it was cute to watch.


-DallanC


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard a similar report from a buddy this morning. Im wondering if it might be wise to _purposely_ wear orange when I make it out.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

This is scary! Exact reason why people get shot! I always wear orange while I am moving.......just use to the state law from PA. Once I sit down I get rid of it. One warning for all you new hunters, from personal expirience, if you are calling and have a hunter come up on you calling doing a stalk, for goodness sakes don't move!!!! Just yell stop or something at them. I have had a hunter that I thought was a bird come up behind me within 10 yards or me. Good way to get shot on both ends! Anyhow, with these kind of stories just thought I would throw this out, and please don't wear any blue, red or white clothing. That alone makes people trigger happy!!!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> if you are calling and have a hunter come up on you calling doing a stalk, for goodness sakes don't move!!!! Just yell stop or something at them


Good advice, thanks!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a matter of when...not if...someone is going to unfortunately get shot while turkey hunting. Every year in PA/NY you'd hear of someone getting a face full of lead while calling in a bird. Had a friend get shot this way and it was bad news. He did nothing wrong other then calling in a bird and being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Welcome to the world of OTC turkey tags...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I was up South Fork this morning and the hordes are there too. Glad I'm headed to a spot where I'm 99% certain nobody is willing to hike to and I know there are birds there.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

gdog said:


> Welcome to the world of OTC turkey tags...


What a crop of crap! It has nothing to do with OTC tags and everything to do with that particular bunch of idiots! period!!!!

Those idiots would still be out in the woods when they drew the LE hunt.

I'm not sure what's worse, having those idiots out hunting or having all these hunters setting home crying woe unto us all over the internet. :shock:

Maybe Utah should just shut the whole turkey hunt down!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I just had a guy bring me a turkey to mount. Said he hunted public land, didn't see a soul, and killed the biggest of three gobblers he saw. 8) 

Guess his top-secret spot is better than your not-so-top-secret spot. :?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the world of OTC turkey tags...
> ...


Easy hero...it has a lot to do with OTC tags....meaning a hell of a lot more idiots to compete with in a given area. Just a law of averages...more people...bigger % of Utards hitting the hills and there you have it. Most joe's heading out in the hills after turkeys have never hunted them before...there's gonna be a learning curve...thats just how it works.

I'm not crying...just stating the facts. I'm not concerned about being able to get on a bird...never had a problem before and don't expect it to start now.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There was only 1 other hunter in the area we hunted this morning. Had 2 toms gobbling and saw 1 of them about 200 yds out. Couldnt get him any closer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was one of the un-talented first time Utah turkey hunters out today. Lots of parked vehicles and I just kept on moving to find a spot I might be able to go for a hike. Everywhere I went I ran into more parked vehicles. I covered 50 plus miles of different canyons and spots I knew birds were in and never even got out of the vehicle to hunt.

Learning curve for sure. I did see one lucky guy getting his picture taken with a very nice bird.

Am I crying? Not at all. I had a wonderful day, saw lots of deer and other wildlife. Had loads of good conversation with my friend. Did see 3 jakes right on the other side of a NO TRESSPASSING sign...it seems they like it over there, better food etc.

There is plenty of time fellas. Settle down.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I hunted public and never saw another person all day. Had several gobbling around me, but they are still hanging up a little bit. I did get one jake and a handful of hens in. Saw one tom in a field just outside of national forest land. Overall, I thought it was a great day.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not crying are yah, I'll let you guys in on a secret, when most us read these posts they sure come off as sounding whiny. :| 

We have a saying back home “if it sounds like whining then it is whining!” :shock: 

Am just saying! :wink:


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

No Utah OTC crowding problems where I hunted. Hunted public land, saw no parked vehicles, saw no other hunters. I did see one truck driving a dirt road that might have been a hunter. I also saw some foot prints of what appeared to be two adults and a youth and one spent shotshell (which I picked up) on the trail. Shy Toms were gobbling but running away from my hen calling. Tons of deer and elk and a moose kept me and my boys entertained while searching for birds. Can't wait til next weekend.


----------

